# carbon saddle rails problem



## Fotis (Dec 26, 2013)

hi.. i recenly bought superleggera SSM
and...... the clamps of the stock S2 2013 seatpost.. are not for carbon rails..
which should i buy ?
Bike24 - Ritchey WCS Single Bolt Replacement Clamp for Carbon Single Bolt Seat Posts
(take a look at the different options)



thanks in advance


----------

